# Angelina ha lasciato Brad



## bettypage (21 Settembre 2016)

Perchè si fa le canne e beve. E non controlla la rabbia. Parrebbe.
Qualcuno ha detto che ha scelto i figli insomma.


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Settembre 2016)

Giuro che stavo per aprire un 3d e che mi hai anticipato di qualche minuto 


L'avrei iniziato con questa


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Ci fosse qualcosa che va bene alle donne...


----------



## bettypage (21 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Giuro che stavo per aprire un 3d e che mi hai anticipato di qualche minuto
> 
> 
> L'avrei iniziato con questa
> ...


:rotfl: 
ma io tifavo per i brangelina invece


----------



## bettypage (21 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci fosse qualcosa che va bene alle donne...


E ve??? Per du canne, una bottiglia di vino, due bestemmie e due corna???


----------



## bettypage (21 Settembre 2016)

http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/12107076?ref=fbpj


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ve??? Per du canne, una bottiglia di vino, due bestemmie e due corna???


Sul resto non mi esprimo ma se sposi Brad Pitt o qualunque altro uomo ammirato da migliaia di donne e ti separi per le corna tanto a posto non sei, secondo me

Edit: Dopodichè starà a posto lei con la testa ?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè si fa le canne e beve. E non controlla la rabbia. Parrebbe.
> Qualcuno ha detto che ha scelto i figli insomma.


Anche i ricchi e famosi piangono


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ve??? Per du canne, una bottiglia di vino, due bestemmie e due corna???


Tu lo smolleresti un marito cannarolo e beone? 

Comunque pare fosse pure un nemico della saponetta, il simpatico Brad.


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Giuro che stavo per aprire un 3d e che mi hai anticipato di qualche minuto
> 
> 
> L'avrei iniziato con questa
> ...


Ma come si fa? 
Hai Jennifer tra le mani e vai a mollarla per quella psicotica di Angelina? :facepalm:




#RossAmaRachel


----------



## Spot (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè si fa le canne e beve. E non controlla la rabbia. Parrebbe.
> Qualcuno ha detto che ha scelto i figli insomma.


"Se non hanno retto loro che son belli come il sole figuriamoci noi, scemi, con poco talento e la cellulite"


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?
> Hai Jennifer tra le mani e vai a mollarla per quella psicotica di Angelina? :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ...


Mai capita nemmeno io sta cosa


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ve??? Per du canne, una bottiglia di vino, due bestemmie e due corna???


Ma davvero... :mexican:
Belle mi donne di un tempo, temprate a ogni forma di dolore, impavide di fronte al tradimento, incorruttibili alla tentazione di lasciarsi andare, beffardamente sprezzanti di ogni forma di sofferenza...


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma io tifavo per i brangelina invece





Ross ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?
> Hai Jennifer tra le mani e vai a mollarla per quella psicotica di Angelina? :facepalm:



La gift è carina ma io amo Angelina e mi piacevano un sacco insieme. Lei è "troppo" per qualsiasi uomo, pure per un Brad


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2016)

......dopo Monica e Vincent, ora i Brangelina.
Manchiamo solo io e oscuro insomma.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ......dopo Monica e Vincent, ora i Brangelina.
> Manchiamo solo io e oscuro insomma.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma la pianti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma la pianti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione.

Noi non ci separeremo mai!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Noi non ci separeremo mai!!


Se resisti....:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (21 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Noi non ci separeremo mai!!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


>


Ammora! No triste, nemmeno io e te ci lasceremo mai!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se resisti....:rotfl:


Fino ad ora sembra di si.
Vediamo pure se resisti tu...
Oggi ti ho messo a dura prova :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Fino ad ora sembra di si.
> Vediamo pure se resisti tu...
> Oggi ti ho messo a dura prova :rotfl: :rotfl:


Eh certo un'ora de prese per il culo....e vai...:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (21 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ammora! No triste, nemmeno io e te ci lasceremo mai!


...meglio ora


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ammora! No triste, nemmeno io e te ci lasceremo mai!


:clava: :clava: :clava:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :clava: :clava: :clava:


Tesora mia :kiss: :kiss: clavami tutta!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perchè si fa le canne e beve. E non controlla la rabbia. Parrebbe.
> Qualcuno ha detto che ha scelto i figli insomma.


Troppo tardi. Lei è sempre stata oribbbile.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Troppo tardi. Lei è sempre stata oribbbile.


Ma orribile l'Angelina ? Perché ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma orribile l'Angelina ? Perché ?


Per me è proprio un mostro.
La bocca gonfiata non si può vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Comunque non mi appassiona molto la cosa.
Ma i vostri commenti sono fantastici e la gif di Jennifer postata da Andrea è strepitosa :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?
> Hai Jennifer tra le mani e vai a mollarla per quella psicotica di Angelina? :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei Ross per Ross? Hai guadagnato mille punti :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è proprio un mostro.
> La bocca gonfiata non si può vedere.


Quoto. E' bruttissima.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. E' bruttissima.


Ah ecco !
anche  io preferivo la Aniston 

sto giusto appunto guardando un episodio di FRIENDS


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei Ross per Ross? Hai guadagnato mille punti :up:



Beh, ci sarebbe anche Doug di E.R. (così ne ho persi duemila :facepalm.

Ma a Doug Ross diamo solo il 35% di responsabilità sul nick. Il rimanente 65% è saldamente nelle mani di Ross Geller. :up:


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?
> Hai Jennifer tra le mani e vai a mollarla per quella psicotica di Angelina? :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ...


....evidentemente voi non avete mai baciato una donna con le labbra alla Jolie ( ... e non intendo artificiali)....
La jolie sarà anche andata fuori di testa ( all'epoca però era super) ma per me la Aniston, con tutte le sue faccette, incarna il modello di gatta morta


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh, ci sarebbe anche Doug di E.R. (così ne ho persi duemila :facepalm.
> 
> Ma a Doug Ross diamo solo il 35% di responsabilità sul nick. Il rimanente 65% è saldamente nelle mani di Ross Geller. :up:


Guarda che sono due delle mie tre serie preferite. 
Quindi sei a 3000 :up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....evidentemente voi *non avete mai baciato una donna con le labbra alla Jolie* ( ... e non intendo artificiali)....
> La jolie sarà anche andata fuori di testa ( all'epoca però era super) ma per me la Aniston, con tutte le sue faccette, incarna il modello di gatta morta


Non mi è mai capitato :carneval:


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai capitato :carneval:


.... per la gioia di Paolo78 adesso saresti quantomento dichiaratamente bisessuale......


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh, ci sarebbe anche Doug di E.R. (così ne ho persi duemila :facepalm.
> 
> Ma a Doug Ross diamo solo il 35% di responsabilità sul nick. Il rimanente 65% è saldamente nelle mani di Ross Geller. :up:


Saresti quindi una specie di paleontologo pediatra?


----------



## Divì (21 Settembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....evidentemente voi non avete mai baciato una donna con le labbra alla Jolie ( ... e non intendo artificiali)....
> La jolie sarà anche andata fuori di testa ( all'epoca però era super) ma per me la Aniston, con tutte le sue faccette, incarna il modello di gatta morta


Io sì ma fu per sbaglio. In effetti .....


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Saresti quindi una specie di paleontologo pediatra?


Corretto. :up:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sono due delle mie tre serie preferite.
> Quindi sei a 3000 :up:


La terza è Big Bang T per caso?


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sono due delle mie tre serie preferite.
> Quindi sei a 3000 :up:


Woow! 

È la terza quale è?


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Settembre 2016)

*Commenti memorabili*


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> View attachment 11959


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2016)

Ai tempi non mi spiegavo come, dopo anni con un Billy Bob Thornton, si possa passare a ciccio bello detto Brad.


----------



## banshee (23 Settembre 2016)

pubblicità Norwgian Airlines:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pubblicità Norwgian Airlines:
> View attachment 11961


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pubblicità Norwgian Airlines:
> View attachment 11961




Il creativo che manca alla Lorenzin :rotfl:




Avrebbe dovuto assumere questo:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il creativo che manca alla Lorenzin :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Comunque pare sia guerra aperta tra brad e Angelina 
lei lo ha accusato tra le altre cose di picchiare i figli


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Comunque pare sia guerra aperta tra brad e Angelina
> lei lo ha accusato tra le altre cose di picchiare i figli


Io mi sono fatta l'idea che le bruci tanto aver preso le corna e vada cercando scuse per avere l'affido esclusivo dei figli.
Marion Cotillard smentisce ogni liaison, ma chissà..


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io mi sono fatta l'idea che le bruci tanto aver preso le corna e vada cercando scuse per avere l'affido esclusivo dei figli.
> Marion Cotillard smentisce ogni liaison, ma chissà..


Beh immagino che per Angelina essere tradita con un altra attrice emergente non faccia piacere 
che la Cotillard  smentisca mi sembra il minimo 
chissà ...

 sarà presumibilmente un divorzio vissuto mediaticamente con i vari fan che si stracceranno le vesti :singleeye:

a tal proposito mi ricordo che anni fa girellando per forum ne trovai uno dove c'era una discussione accesissima tra fan di due personaggi nemmeno tanto noti della TV ( se non erro avevano  partecipato ad un  reality ) che erano stati una coppia ( per breve tempo presumo ) poi scoppiata a seguito di presunto tradimento 
Maronna miaaaa, non ti puoi render conto quanti ingiurie tra i fan dell uno e dell'altra, cioè sembrava una questione di vita o di  morte 
rimasi basita, mi affrettai a sloggarmi  per me era allucinante leggere certe prese di posizione per personaggi che poi nemmeno si conoscono realmente


----------



## Andrea Lila (23 Settembre 2016)

Comunque ci si sta scatenando 





Visto che siamo in zona pettegolezzo vips, l'altra sera sono incappata in una specie di grande fratello, non so che versione sia, in cui ci sono personaggi conosciuti. Vips. Sono rimasta incollata per un po', non riuscivo a staccarmi, giuro. 

Pietà.
Povertà.
Miseria.


Neanche ridicoli, oltre.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh immagino che per Angelina essere tradita con un altra attrice emergente non faccia piacere
> che la Cotillard  smentisca mi sembra il minimo
> chissà ...
> 
> ...


Saranno stati Costantino e Alessandra. Ho conosciuto persone che ci credevano  :unhappy: che è ancora peggio di tifare, c'è anche chi tifa per Brooke e Ridge, però sa che è una fiction.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Comunque ci si sta scatenando
> 
> 
> View attachment 11967
> ...


Io non vedo Mediaset


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Comunque ci si sta scatenando
> 
> 
> View attachment 11967
> ...


Pietà per chi ?


----------

